# Fly Fishing the Tamiami Trail



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Maybe thumb through this? 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/fly-fishing-the-tamiami-trail.50747/#post-413795


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Watch your back cast.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Watch your back cast.


Pepsi trucks are hard to land.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

FlyBy said:


> Pepsi trucks are hard to land.


Straight into the backing...


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Straight into the backing...


Some might want to know how we know that. I've never fished the Tamiami Trail, but I've tested rods in an Orvis parking lot.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Matthew, thanks for posting that old thread - I re-read every bit of it and had a laugh or two... 

One more item that no one mentioned about the trail is that Steve Kantner guided along it for years (billed himself as the Land Captain... and guided the way a western trout guide would - from his vehicle, driving from spot to spot with anglers aboard...). I haven't read it but he did write a book about fishing from shore everywhere from Ft. Lauderdale across to Marco..... If I were really wanting a heads up on that area I'd be looking for a copy.... I don't know the title but it was published under his name....

If anyone reading this knows Steve - tell him I said Hi...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

There are no fish along the trail. I repeat there is no fish along the trail. Don't waste your gas money.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dg0130 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Recently heard about fishing the tamiami trail for tarpon and snook and was wondering what flies would work back there. Anyone got any tips on what colors, and styles of flies to throw? Mainly going to be targeting the small bridges for snook tarpon and anything else that eats.
> 
> Thanks


When? Where?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Oh, the memories this thread brings back........


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Matthew, thanks for posting that old thread - I re-read every bit of it and had a laugh or two...
> 
> One more item that no one mentioned about the trail is that Steve Kantner guided along it for years (billed himself as the Land Captain... and guided the way a western trout guide would - from his vehicle, driving from spot to spot with anglers aboard...). I haven't read it but he did write a book about fishing from shore everywhere from Ft. Lauderdale across to Marco..... If I were really wanting a heads up on that area I'd be looking for a copy.... I don't know the title but it was published under his name....
> 
> If anyone reading this knows Steve - tell him I said Hi...


This the one you’re thinking of?

https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Guide-Fishing-South-Florida/dp/0811712532


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Matthew, thanks for posting that old thread - I re-read every bit of it and had a laugh or two...
> 
> One more item that no one mentioned about the trail is that Steve Kantner guided along it for years (billed himself as the Land Captain... and guided the way a western trout guide would - from his vehicle, driving from spot to spot with anglers aboard...). I haven't read it but he did write a book about fishing from shore everywhere from Ft. Lauderdale across to Marco..... If I were really wanting a heads up on that area I'd be looking for a copy.... I don't know the title but it was published under his name....
> 
> If anyone reading this knows Steve - tell him I said Hi...



I remember him. 
And capt Bob from Marco island. 

Bob was probably 80 in the 90’s and we loved him. He would roll up to spots with his clients and get out of his Cadillac in white shoes and string up a rod and start whipping on baby tarpon. 
He taught us a bunch about the nooks and crannies of the trail.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That's the one Big.... and Steve doesn't look much older either... 

To get a past view of Steve - think back to the era of platform shoes and polyester pants... then see Steve showing up at the Lake Worth pier one afternoon still taking off his tie from work, striding down to the end of the pier.. for a little lure tossing at whatever... He hooks up a nice 70lb tarpon and fights it to a standstill (still in those ridiculous platform shoes - in white no less...) then walking the fish down to the shore end of the pier so he could jump down to the sand - then revive and release the fish into the surf end of things... Steve was quite the angler (and this was long before the "land captain" years...).

He was always a treat to have around.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Kanter was a well known popular ditch fishing guide a while back when peacock bass was a mystery to most and foot soldier guides were few and far between around these parts.. went by the "Land Captain". Now days they are a dime a dozen and you can't not catch a Peacock Bass.

Back years ago when my son was 11, hes 32 now, he was trying to learn to fly fish which I did not do although we were pretty good a foot soldiers or in our canoe on the local banks or and canals in South Broward with spinning gear. He had saved up his hard earned allowance and upgraded his old entry level fly rod/reel kit and purchased an Old Florida fly reel and Sage 7wt fly rod. He was actually getting pretty good at catching Peacock Bass when no-one else could with that thing.
I contacted the "Land Captain" to try and hire him to take my son fly fishing for a freshie ditch fly fishing adventure for his 12th b-day present... The guy flat out told me he did not do well with kids and basically talked himself out of a paid trip.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

krash said:


> I contacted the "Land Captain" to try and hire him to take my son fly fishing for a freshie ditch fly fishing adventure for his 12th b-day present... The guy flat out told me he did not do well with kids and basically talked himself out of a paid trip.


Well, I guess it's better than him taking your money anyway and then acting like a turd all day!


----------



## Kevin Ramirez (Oct 5, 2017)

FlyBy said:


> Pepsi trucks are hard to land.


Ha.... i know someone who hooked a corvette on the backcast... lol


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

It's the dump trucks that you just can;t turn...


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

looks like Steve Kantner has a new book coming out on March 1st: "Backcountry Flies", might be worth picking it up.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I just, purchased and read, the Steve Kantner book "Ultimate Guide on Fishing South Florida on Foot", and to be honest I simply don't read much and seldom buy books...

I must say it was a pretty easy read with out a lot of BS... anyone should be able to read that book and with a little research om Google Earth should certainly be able to learn quickly how to fish the area.

Don't tie flies, but may have to start.. I may pick up that new book soon, I see it on pre-sale to be released in March.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

BigEasy said:


> This the one you’re thinking of?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Guide-Fishing-South-Florida/dp/0811712532


wow dats a big snook man


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

Great threads guys - we used to fish the trail some in the 60's and early 70's - on the way to and from Everglades City - long before the Cichlids and Peacocks - went to Nova High School in Davie - we always kept a spinning rod in the trunk - when those locks on 84 would open we would sneak over during lunch (yeah right "lunch") and tear the Snook up! - good times.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A lot of this video is shot along the trail. Black and purple flies work great.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

paint it black said:


> A lot of this video is shot along the trail. Black and purple flies work great.


Bad ass bro, as usual! Hope to see another one soon!


----------

